# How to : Creating Schnürle Porting in Alibre Design



## Admiral_dk (Mar 12, 2012)

After several unsatisfactory ways of doing Scnürle Porting in Alibre Design, I found a working way - not the optimal way in my opinion (that would require Alibre to allow me to sketch on curved faces an using the Loft function to combine all the sketches) ....

This is my way of doing Schnürle Porting on a Two-Stroke cylinder in Alibre Design. I start by create a cylinder sleeve and the rest of the cylinder bloc without any holes nor ports, as two parts. Then I create the ports and cooling features as a third part and tell Alibre to assemble the first two and subtract the third. The example files where too big, so I uploaded them in the Download section, named : Scnürle Porting in Alibre Design.

The ports in this example isn't optimized in size, timing nor matching each other, but it should give you a pretty good idea on how to do it with a satisfying result.

I hope this helps some of you.


----------

